# Kitten racing around like a freak



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

My kitten is a 7 month old Himalayan. He usually only enjoys petting or holding in the mornings after he wakes up or when we get home from work. Other than that, he races around our apt like a freak and doesn't let us touch him. He is eating, sleeping and toileting very well. We would love to hold him and pet him all day if we could, be we don't even have a chance at night time. I've tried tiring him out with long exercise/playing sessions but even when he is tired, he doesn't want to be held. He kind of backs off and tries to excape from our hands. Even when he is not playing, he prefers to sit/lie somewhere else and if we go to pet/hold him, he dashes away. Is there anything we can do to change this?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Enjoy the times he lets you snuggle. He's like a toddler, and you know how they squiggle to get off your lap and would rather play than be cuddled. 

When he gets older, you'll miss seeing him run around and be wild.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks. I do enjoy snuggle times, I only wished they were a bit longer though. I'm just worried that he acts like he doesn't want to be near us for the rest of the day. Even during weekends, we've purposely stayed at home to spend time with him, and all he does is freak out when we go near him! He's only been with us for 2 months... I can't imagine this happening forever....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats go through phases. When they were little, I couldn't keep the twins off my lap. Then they just wanted to play with each other. Then they became snuggle bunnies again. Right now, not so much.

Have you posted pictures of him yet?? (hint, hint) :grin:


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Zinny = 18 months old.... will let me pet her, but not hold her. Would rather be dashing off to play with Nebbie or a toy.

Nebbie = 4 years old... I think she was abused in her previous home - she'll lay on the bed, next to me, but I can't hold her or touch her (I can pet her a few strokes at a time, but any more handling than that, and she gets up and leaves)

Paizly = 10 years old... the minute I sit down, she wants to be in my lap.

Conclusion = Kittens are full of energy and just want to run around and play. As they get older, they will settle down and become the lap cat you want


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Enjoy the cuddles and when he runs around like a freak, join him. It's great exercise and he'll LOVE it.

I have a 6 month old right now and he's the same way. "I love you so much mommy, I want to cuddle with you and purr all day........ OH! Be back later, I see something shiney!!"


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the insights. Perhaps it's true that as they get older, they'll become more stable and less likely to dash off the minute we go near him!

I'm also considering that maybe I should get Milky a play mate as he must be ever so bored. Will need to consider a lot of things before actually getting a 2nd cat as my apt is tiny and having 2 cats might be a bit of a struggle...


----------

